# lose the game and your car



## cda (Jan 18, 2010)

Vehicles burn in Qualcomm lot mishap

By Debbi Baker, UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER

Sunday, January 17, 2010 at 2:38 p.m.

MISSION VALLEY — One car was destroyed and two others were damaged Sunday afternoon after a fire in the Qualcomm Stadium parking lot.

The fire was reported just before 1:30 p.m. in the H section of the lot where the Chargers are playing the Jets in the AFC Divisional Championship game.

It appears that a hot barbecue was pushed under one of the cars, which started the blaze and ruptured the vehicle’s fuel tank, a dispatcher with the San Diego Fire-Rescue Department said.

About 20 firefighters had the fire out about 1:55 p.m., the dispatcher said.

A damage estimate has not been released. No injuries were reported.

San Diego police said some people who have been tailgating put their barbecues under their cars before going into the game.


----------



## kilitact (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

cda wrote;



> Vehicles burn in Qualcomm lot mishapBy Debbi Baker, UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER
> 
> Sunday, January 17, 2010 at 2:38 p.m.
> 
> ...


Should have fire suppression systems, to allow barbecues under cars  :lol:


----------



## conarb (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

It's obvious that all cars should have water sprinklers under their frames to allow the occupants to escape and save lives.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

If fire sprinklers in cars save just one sweet grandmother's life, they're worth it.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

NIST heard the call and did the research:  so your BBQ's are protected::

http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/fire07/PDF/f07010.pdf


----------



## inspecterbake (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Just wait till you get the bill from your local mechanic to test that system :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## kilitact (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

The fire suppressions flow could be wired to the cars alarm and or horn, of course with people not paying attention to all the false alarms that go off perhaps a notification strobe on the cars roof could be used.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

What's next..... :roll:


----------



## brudgers (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car



			
				D a v e W said:
			
		

> What's next..... :roll:


Mandatory sprinklers in every house....whoops too late.


----------



## conarb (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> Mandatory sprinklers in every house....


No way anyone would fall for that ---

After Haiti the code will mandate steel frames in every home like we're doing in California before we put sprinklers in homes.

You know  a huge loss of life like in Haiti, I did a search in these fora and it was mentioned once by Peach, meanwhile we continue to build crap in this country while all we talk about are energy codes, green building, and fire sprinklers, where are the structural guys anyway? 

An addition in California

A new home foundation in California

Meanwhile I hear they are expecting a huge earthquake in New York City, with all those unreinforced masonry buildings, would the twin towers have withstood the airplane crashing into them if they had be designed to withstand a 8.0 or greater earthquake? .





			
				Live Science said:
			
		

> *Northeast Threat*Other parts of the East have more faults than previously thought, too. Though they have not been active in perhaps a thousand years or more, faults in upstate New York, found in 2000, nonetheless have the potential to generate large events.
> 
> History shows what even moderate quakes can do in the East.
> 
> ...


 Forgive me for being blunt, but most of the nation builds crap., it's going to be sprinkled crap, but still crap. Where are the structural engineers here anyway? Why are we building with flakeboard and styrofoam, sealing our buildings up, and stuffing our buildings with insulation so they rot out. has the building inspection business been completely taken over by the fire sprinkler industry?







¹ http://www.livescience.com/environment/ ... quake.html


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car



> A 5.0 temblor in 1737 knocked down chimneys in New York City and was felt from Boston to Philadelphia. A magnitude-5.5 quake in 1884 did similar damage in a wider region around New York. Another quake in this range struck in 1783.


I thought ok how did any one know it was a 5.0 in 1737? Would you believe the Chinese had a method in AD 132

http://inventors.about.com/od/sstartinv ... ograph.htm


----------



## packsaddle (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

deleted


----------



## JBI (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Back on point... :roll:

So, some genius put his still hot charcoal grill under his gas tank and didn't think that'd be a problem.   

Perhaps they should ban charcoal grills at stadia parking lots for tailgating, or possibly provide hose bibs at regular intervals so these brain surgeons can extinguish their charcoal before they go in for the game.  :geek:

Have any of them ever heard of gas grills?  :?

They do make them for small (1 or 2 lb) tanks...  

BTW, very few buildings will withstand a Mag 8 quake - even heavy steel frame...


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Handcuffed twice::::

http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2010 ... 18jackson/


----------



## kilitact (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

dave w wrote;



> What's next.....  :roll:


Created parallel to the SPARTAN-II Program, the MJOLNIR Armor is currently the most advanced piece of tactical military hardware in human hands. Each suit alone costs as much as a small starship. The brainchild of Dr. Catherine E. Halsey, MJOLNIR is Halsey's attempt to create a powered exoskeleton capable of taking full advantage of the physical capabilities of a SPARTAN-II. The battlesuit is constructed in overlapping layers. It is a sealed system, capable of extravehicular activity or operations in toxic atmosphere. It is hardened against EMP and radiation, and has filters that are completely effective at removing toxins and bacteria from local atmosphere.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

*JD,*

Yes they do: http://bbq.about.com/od/portablegrills/ ... 050804.htm

Ooops...guess you knew that


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

take the fire with you:::

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... ductDetail


----------



## RJJ (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

If we are going for sprinklers and strobes on all vehicles going forward, I believe a pull stations should also be installed. Further a smoke detector in the trunk and egress  windows. Now should ADA reach range requirements be employed?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> If we are going for sprinklers and strobes on all vehicles going forward, I believe a pull stations should also be installed. Further a smoke detector in the trunk and egress  windows. Now should ADA reach range requirements be employed?


Only if we require a ramp.


----------



## beach (Jan 24, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

It's those crap cars they build, if they used two layers of 1/2" steel plate under the cars with an airgap in between they wouldn't have the problem, not to mention all the plastic they use that's killing everybody and what about how well they're insulated? You have to roll the windows down when the heater is on or you'll die from the fumes from the glue and the carpet.... You can't even hear a siren or a horn with the windows up, and the off gassing of the new car smell is guaranteed to be carcinogenic.....how about sitting in traffic breathing all the cancer causing fumes? They should outlaw motor vehicles....my friend rides bicycle, he said there's no way he'd be caught dead in or around one of those cancer causing machines......and those stereos, don't even get me started on the damage to the eardrums, they should outlaw those car stereos too. I heard that you can't get car insurance if you have a convertible because if you left the top down and it rains, the car could have mold and they would have to destroy the car because it would cost more to remove the mold than it would to fix the car..... I bought a brand new model T ford when I was twenty, now that was a car, no plastic on that machine, no sir....the cars they make today are crappy, plastic pieces of junk :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Beach! I disagree! I have been in some old cars and trucks that smell pretty bad! I sure they are bad for ones health as well.  

brudgers: Now I missed the ramp. Should be a must! With or without Rails?


----------



## beach (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

RJJ,

That's a different type of "Offgassing"! Reminds me of the road trips with my grandparents when I was young....... :shock:


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:  Stop your killing me  :lol:


----------



## beach (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

I'm surprised no one mentioned motor homes...shouldn't they have sprinklers??? I mean, they're basically a house on wheels...they have kitchens, bathrooms, and bedrooms...not to mention a substantial amount of gasoline or diesel and probably propane. I'm not sure how much water they hold....probably need to tow a water tank behind and have "Fire Sprinkler Hookup" at all the camping and rest areas.....


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Now I need to call the medics cuz I busted a gut :mrgreen:


----------



## RJJ (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Beach! Good pick up! Campers too! Trains as well.


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

I'm surprised no one mentioned motor homes...shouldn't they have sprinklers???

YEA YEA THEY could hook up to the gray water for a water supply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brudgers (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Tents.


----------



## beach (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: lose the game and your car

Trains? Hmmmm.....they would have to use Pex between the cars for flexibility....if the train was built in Texas, would it have to be outfitted with sprinklers before it entered Arizona and Calif. or would it be exempt? I guess the same could be said for motor homes, campers, trailers, boats with cabins, and tents......    It's all starting to make sense.......


----------

